# Possibly a donkey?



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

I just recently learned a few things about the donkey that led me to believe that they might be safer to ride than a horse. I understand that their flight response is not as strong as a horse's. Any advice and input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Donkeys do not have the same strength of flight response that horses do, it is very true. They are still equines, so they WILL run from danger if they think they are truly threatened/frightened, but it is not the blind bolting/spooking some horses can do. There is a growing market for Mammoth riding donkeys as an aging equestrian population discovers them. I’ve talked to a number of people who ride them and they absolutely love them. I’ve spoken to a number of people who breed/train them as well, and if you are anywhere near Oklahoma, I recommend giving Bill Garrett of Garrett Mammoth Jackstock a call. He is a dyed-in-the-wool “donkeys are better for your health than horses” person. 

The main caveats I have found with them are:

*Finding them in the first place. You can buy mammoth donkeys, but fully-trained ones aren’t as common because the breed is considered rare/threatened by the American Rare Breeds Conservancy. Most people are more concerned with getting babies on the ground than training them now- and jacks go for higher amounts of money for mule makers, so there aren’t as many geldings available. Luckily, with a little bit of help and know-how, they are nowhere near as dramatic about saddle training as a green horse, and many people are able to train their own. Some folks actually say it works better for the person who will be the main rider/driver to work with their animal, much like a dog. 

*They can get fat on air. You really have to watch their diets. Luckily there are a lot of donkey lovers online now who are willing to help out, and a lot more info about what donkeys can/can’t/should not eat is available. 

* Finding a vet/farrier who is experienced with donkeys can be challenging, but it’s not impossible. Also, you really need to pay close attention to things like founder, as their bodies are meant to squeeze every ounce of nutrient out of very poor fodder. Most breeders prefer to keep their stock a little on the thin side as opposed to fatter.

*If you need a trainer to help you through a problem, you are going to have to make sure it is someone who understands donkeys. Horse trainers can have a difficult time “speaking donkey” and that can result in a frightened and shut-down animal. You cannot bully or force a donkey into doing things the way you can with a horse. 

*They are not as quick and forward as a horse, but this can be a blessing if you are truly looking for a safe ride. 

*Supposedly you really do need another donkey to keep them happy, as they do best in pairs, but mammoths seem to not really have this issue as much as standards and minis do. I’ve met a number of Mammoth jack breeders who say that they do well with horses as long as the horses are OK with donkeys. 

If you are on Facebook and have more questions, I really recommend sending a message to Deb Collins Kidwell, owner of Lake Nowhere Mule and Donkey Farm. She is a bit of a pistol, but she is totally dedicated to producing quality mammoth donkeys (I am personally considering getting a weanling from her), and she is absolutely 110% willing to help you answer your questions if you message her directly.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

Mulefeather Thanx for the response. As a matter of fact, I spoke with Mr. Garrett this a.m. Seemed like a very nice person. I am presently checking on farriers with knowledge of working with donkeys. I have a small amount of acreage that is mountain soil and is poor. I believe it will be perfect for a donkey. Are there other animals donkeys will company with. If necessary I could get a mini donkey that I can stall when I ride off from the place. Thankx again.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Glad you had a good time talking to Bill! I’ve spoken to him before and he is a really nice person. 

A mini would probably work out very well for a donkey, and that might be the perfect setup. As long as they are accustomed to being separated for a while, it should be fine to do it like that. Plus if you don’t feel like riding, the mini can be taken along on walks or driven if that strikes your fancy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

now I want one, too! just wanting, not really going to get one, but I think it would be cool to be riding around on a donkey! how big are they?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Tiny, Mammoths are comparable in size to an average horse - 14-15 hands usually. To be considered a "Mammoth" rather than a large Standard, they have to be at least 13.2 for a jenny, and 14 hands for a jack/gelding. I've met a number in my travels/research and a well-trained and socialized Mammoth donkey is a joy to interact with


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A local saddlebred breeder has a couple of Mammoth jacks. They are awesome! They let a riding school use them to enter the schooling show they held every summer and they placed very well, even up against regular horses.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

typical size?


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

I have seen several mules in dressage competition which were very impressive. Didn't know how a donkey would do. 

Mulefeather Mr. Garrett said he had 2 prospects that would be suitable for my riding skills. They will be at a show in Tennessee this week and said if I could come he would bring them. I asked if my Tucker saddle would be good to use. He just told me to bring it and he look at it. 

Tiny Have you seen the mini donkeys. The babies are adorable. Wish they would stay babies. Oh, I don't know if that would be a good idea or not. I would have bunches of mini donkey babies here. Lol.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

DraftyAirsMom What type of riding did they do on the donkeys at the riding school. These donkeys maybe far more talented than I thought. If it was dressage, I might just start a whole new fad here in the backwoods of Alabama.....Donkey Dressage:thumbsup:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

They were riding English classes. Hunter and equitation, IIRC. Not ideal movement for hunters but they had an honest little jump on them.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

One question. I have some bumurda grass hay. If and when I get a donkey, until I get it acclimated to its new home, is burmuda ok for them, just in a small quantity? Will gradually increase area until the donkey gets comfortable with it surroundings. Is any horse feed ok for them until they can get out and forage naturally?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

ellen hays said:


> Mulefeather Mr. Garrett said he had 2 prospects that would be suitable for my riding skills. They will be at a show in Tennessee this week and said if I could come he would bring them. I asked if my Tucker saddle would be good to use. He just told me to bring it and he look at it.


:loveshower: Ellen, how marvellous!  Are you going? Did he talk about prices? I imagine they will be a bit more expensive than horses, because of their comparative rarity, but riding a donkey sounds like such a good solution for you. Our donkeys aren't large enough for riding (well- I think at a stretch Don Quixote could - definitely strong enough - but I'd want something 14hh+ for regular riding) - yet their characters are just totally beguiling. You wouldn't feel cheated in any way by a donkey not being a horse, you'd just fall in love with the donkey.

And they're so smart... and they move more slowly, and think more about what they do before they do anything. Plus they are very sociable - ours spend even more time trying to persuade us to come interact with them, than our horses do (and three of our horses are very cuddly, so that's quite an accolade). They love having their ears scratched, being talked to, sniffing your boots, just hanging out, and they're interested in everything you're getting up to.

It might take you a while to find the right one, but I really think this is worth pursuing. I don't think you could ever regret it. I'm going to be glued to this thread and please take some photos to share if you're going to Tennessee! 

:hug: All the best!


----------

